
Bootstrap-ajax - Declarative ajax support with Twitter Bootstrap - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/eldarion/bootstrap-ajax
======
Mizza
This was literally EXACTLY what I was looking for. Gave up, came to dick
around on Hacker News instead, found my answer. Fuck yeah.

So what's the moral here?

